# Leaving Canada whilst on a visitors visa



## michellemck (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

I've been having a slight panic attack about getting back into the country if I leave to go home for a holiday. I am in Canada on an extended visitors visa (ext until feb 2012). I have applied for federal skilled workers visa which has been in UK office since June 2010, status still 'received by visa office' - boo! I am in Canada as my partner is Canadian and he is basically supporting me as we didnt want to live apart while I waited - which has turned into a long wait! I really thought everything would be sorted by now, hence the reason I agreed to be a bridesmaid at my best friends wedding and when things didnt sort themselves out, it seemed to late to back out. 

Flights are booked, we leave in 2 weeks and I really dont see why there should be an issue with getting back in, but it is not set in stone and I am a big bit worried about it! I have no idea how much longer this visa is going to take and I don't want to live apart from my partner. 

So, I'm askng if anyone has had any experience of returning to Canada as a visitor while awiting PR and if they had any problems with border control? 

Thanks, in advance,

Michelle


----------

